

Fusion Garage JooJoo review (with Vid) - aresant
http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/05/fusion-garage-joojoo-review/

======
TomOfTTB
Well, if you weren't going to buy it before you certainly aren't after this.
Which I suspect will put an end to the Joojoo. When you're an unproven, mail
order company you only get one bite at the apple and this was theirs (no pun
intended)

~~~
hristov
A mail order company??? What's a mail order company?

~~~
tcdent
Someone with only an online/catalog presence. As opposed to a company like
Apple, who has a hefty retail presence that lets their customers, who may be
still undecided, try before they buy.

~~~
hristov
Oh, so you mean like every ycombinator company and pretty much every startup
out there. Funny I never saw anyone call them a "mail order company."

~~~
dasil003
It's because they sell a physical product, which you probably already
realized, but don't let that stop you from being a smartass, good lord.

------
raganwald
I feel for them on the subject of Flash performance. They're discovering what
has been biting Apple for years: Adobe's timeline for making their software
work properly on your platform is a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside an
enigma; but perhaps there is a key. That key is Adobe's fiscal interest.

~~~
pan69
That's not entirely true. Up until version 7 of Flash Player, Adobe
(Macromedia at the time) provided a Flash Player SDK which basically gave you
full access to the Flash Player source code (if you checked out as a genuine
hardware provider, like Nokia, Apple etc. and where willing to sign some sort
of NDA). Some old link: <http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer_sdk>

I don't believe the SDK is available like it was back then. I think Adobe has
rolled all of this into their Open Screen Project
(<http://www.openscreenproject.org>). I believe the SDK is still available to
all the open screen project partners. Apple of course is not an open screen
partner. They haven't even tried...

~~~
raganwald
I was mostly thinking of Adobe dragging their heels on keeping their software
suite up to date with Apple's OS progress. But it sounds like you're saying
that all Apple needs to do to get crash-free Flash performance is to fix
Adobe's bugs for them. You may be right.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I don't think so. Opera have a long history of working in the mobile,
embedded, consumer space with Adobe and I only recall them expressing
frustration with the limitations that Adobe placed on them. Paraphrasing from
memory: "why are you only shipping Flash 7 when 9 is available? Because that's
all that Adobe allows on these platforms."

I'm fairly certain they were being charged a great deal of money for the
privilege too.

Here's a direct quote, talking about the Wii:

" _Why didn't we update the Flash plugin to a more recent version?

The answer is simple: there is no way to do so. It is out of both Opera and
Nintendo's hands.

The latest version of the Flash SDK (Software Development Kit) offered by
Adobe is version 7, so that's what anyone who is not a Windows, Linux or Mac
PC have to settle with. To support Flash on a phone or device, you have to
license the Flash SDK from Adobe, and as long as they do not provide a more
recent version, there is nothing you can do.

If Adobe had offered a more recent version, no one would have been more
thrilled than us. It would have made more sites work, and that would lead to
less frustration to our users._"

I think it's all in the tone of voice there really.

------
snom370
The whole review is a collection of small oversights and bad decisions. This
is what makes the difference between bad, good and great products.

When people wonder what makes an Apple product great, it's the attention to
detail. They didn't choose an LPS display just to add another item to the
feature list. They thought about where to put the light sensor, the headphone
jack, which ports to add, and all those details add up to a good experience.

Like Jony Ive said, he hopes that most users don't even notice the amount of
work he's put into the design. Most people won't notice the lack of a USB
port, just like they don't complain that their Nexus One or N900 is lacking a
USB port. Apple is happy to give the market share for the USB port lovers to
HP or some other company in order to stay focused, just like they gave the
market share for MP3 players with FM radios to others for a long time.

------
samratjp
Ironically, Arrington's review of iPad seemed to have a tone of "haha, I am
glad we are not with the sinking ship of a JooJoo," not that there's anything
wrong with it, given the drama...

I honestly was excited about the CrunchPad because of the rumored price of
$199 back in the day. Oh well, maybe that is where the JooJoo needs to be...

~~~
dasil003
Well I haven't read Arrington's review, but he shouldn't be too smug since he
was heavily involved for most of the development. Clearly TC could have moved
a lot more product, but it seems like maybe nobody involved had the UX chops
to make this thing work. Arrington is certainly good at criticizing things but
I have no evidence he knows the first thing about building a product, so it's
not surprising there would be some friction.

------
ashleyw
So to sum it up: bad hardware design, rushed UI/UX design, no multitouch,
practically useless Flash support, no apps platform, and the same price as an
iPad?

The issues could be bearable for the originally rumored $200, but at $500,
when there's obviously a superior product on the market? Not a chance.

